# Dojo dress policy



## Martial101 (Jan 27, 2019)

Inglorious Bastards and Urban Kings in Kings Cross, London are the ones im interested in knowing.

Will be arranging a time to visit in person but currently can only email. If anyone frequents there i would really like to know if they require a set GI standard and how strict they really are with it if there is one.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 27, 2019)

Martial101 said:


> Inglorious Bastards and Urban Kings in Kings Cross, London are the ones im interested in knowing.
> 
> Will be arranging a time to visit in person but currently can only email. If anyone frequents there i would really like to know if they require a set GI standard and how strict they really are with it if there is one.


Not to sound the wrong way, but shouldn’t you ask them? When you arrange a time to visit seems like an appropriate time to ask what you should wear.


----------



## Martial101 (Jan 27, 2019)

Most dojos would like you to wear their gear.

When i visit i wouldn't need to ask.

Im asking here as their is a good deal on a GI and would like to buy it.


----------



## jobo (Jan 27, 2019)

Martial101 said:


> Most dojos would like you to wear their gear.
> 
> When i visit i wouldn't need to ask.
> 
> Im asking here as their is a good deal on a GI and would like to buy it.


most of the poster s on here have no clue where kings cross is, and wouldn't walk about round there if they ever happened upon it,unless they had a sub machine gun, 

I really doubt any dojo is going to turn you away if you turn up in anything reasonable, and both sound like they train in combat pants and a hoodie, so you may be somewhat over dressed, so ASK


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 27, 2019)

Just ask them...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

If the deal will go away before you visit, call them up, tell them theirs a deal on a gi, but you wanted to make sure you could wear an outside gi before you bought it. Phones are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 27, 2019)

Martial101 said:


> Inglorious Bastards and Urban Kings in Kings Cross, London are the ones im interested in knowing.
> 
> Will be arranging a time to visit in person but currently can only email. If anyone frequents there i would really like to know if they require a set GI standard and how strict they really are with it if there is one.




Really? You mean *Inglorious Grapplers*. 

Neither place is a dojo, they are gyms and it will depend on what you train what you wear. Firstly get the name right then ask then not us ( though I do actually know) but ask, if you don't it makes you sound arrogant and that won't go well in either gym.


----------



## Martial101 (Jan 27, 2019)

Really don't know how i messed up on that name, must have been thinking Tarantino with that brain fart, apologies.

If you know the answer just say or don't say. No need to be provocative. I only came on here as this was one of 2 forums that came up in a google search regarding martial arts and Sherdog seems more newbie welcoming.

Google didn't differetiate between a dojo and gym.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 27, 2019)

Martial101 said:


> Really don't know how i messed up on that name, must have been thinking Tarantino with that brain fart, apologies.
> 
> If you know the answer just say or don't say. No need to be provocative. I only came on here as this was one of 2 forums that came up in a google search regarding martial arts and Sherdog seems more newbie welcoming.
> 
> Google didn't differetiate between a dojo and gym.




I'm not being provocative at all, just practical. Both have FB pages you can look at, both have emails and phone numbers. You came across as being demanding, as if you want answers from us rather than going along to find out for yourself.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 27, 2019)

Pretty sure everyone loves tie dye.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 27, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Pretty sure everyone loves tie dye.
> View attachment 22065


Pretty sure you’re one of the very few who does. 

Then again, there are still a ton of Grateful Dead fans still out there. Phish too.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 27, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Pretty sure you’re one of the very few who does.
> 
> Then again, there are still a ton of Grateful Dead fans still out there. Phish too.




Anyone here remember who it was on MT that used to dye their Gis'? It was quite a while back though.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 27, 2019)

jobo said:


> most of the poster s on here have no clue where kings cross is, and wouldn't walk about round there if they ever happened upon it,unless they had a sub machine gun,
> 
> I really doubt any dojo is going to turn you away if you turn up in anything reasonable, and both sound like they train in combat pants and a hoodie, so you may be somewhat over dressed, so ASK



Inglorious Grapplers.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> Anyone here remember who it was on MT that used to dye their Gis'? It was quite a while back though.


Other than @drop bear ?
I figured he was the only one crazy enough to do so. And the only one who could pull it off.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 27, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Pretty sure you’re one of the very few who does.
> 
> Then again, there are still a ton of Grateful Dead fans still out there. Phish too.



You should see my adventure time rash vest and matching shorts.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 27, 2019)

I usually wear my formal gi to beheadings.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 27, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Pretty sure everyone loves tie dye.
> View attachment 22065


I'll let you get away with the face being in that picture, DB. I can't see it for the colors. Man, I really like that gi.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 27, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I'll let you get away with the face being in that picture, DB. I can't see it for the colors. Man, I really like that gi.



The beard is off at the moment. I am almost too good looking.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ya most dojo you need to wear there gi its a requirement


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 28, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Other than @drop bear ?
> I figured he was the only one crazy enough to do so. And the only one who could pull it off.




I will have to have a look back, and see if I can find them.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 28, 2019)

drop bear said:


> The beard is off at the moment. I am almost too good looking.


Geez, you mean people have to see MORE of your face now? No wonder people at the gym keep trying to hit you. (It has nothing to do with it being an MMA gym, by the way.)


----------

